# Messin around at night with color.



## Steve/sewell (Feb 3, 2013)

Here are some pictures of off color glass pieces in my collection taken in total darkness. 
 The first up is a Stiegel airtwist wine glass. This one is American made as the German and
 English versions have ground bottoms where Stiegel made products just had a rough pontil mark. 
 The glass is 7 inches tall.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 3, 2013)

2


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 3, 2013)

3


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 3, 2013)

4 These artist's were quite talented.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 3, 2013)

5


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 3, 2013)

6


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 3, 2013)

Next up is a chalky baby blue  Lacy Salt with a Chariot 1825 to 1835. This salt was made at the  Boston and Sandwich Glass Company. The detail is amazing on such a small piece which measures 3 and a half inches long by 2 inches wide by 2 inches tall.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 3, 2013)

2


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 3, 2013)

3


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 3, 2013)

Next up is a pressed glass Cup Plate from the New England Glass Company very early Sun Ray Masonic Pattern from 1824 to 1828. The color is opalescent and looks blue in the dark. In Bright sunlight the piece is Fiery orange and in moderate sunlight the glass looks milky translucent white/blue.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 3, 2013)

2


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 3, 2013)

Next up is a Cobalt Blue divided salt made at either the Philadelphia Union Flint glass works or the Baltimore Flint glass works sometime between 1828 and 1840.The reason for the attribution for this piece to either glass works was based on the amount found in the two areas relative to a scant few in New England and the Pittsburgh area collections.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 3, 2013)

2


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 3, 2013)

3


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 3, 2013)

A pure white New England Glass Company Lacy salt with a basket of flowers very early 1822 to 1825.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 3, 2013)

2


----------



## RED Matthews (Feb 3, 2013)

Fantastic showing, Steve.  Here I have trouble even getting a picture in the right place in the computer.  RED M.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 3, 2013)

A South Jersey made 1820 to 1830 Lily pad decorated 8 inches tall cordial glass with a spout and a round disc foot. The color is has Lavender in it and gives off the same hue in daylight.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 3, 2013)

2


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 3, 2013)

3 You can see the white potstones in this one.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 3, 2013)

4


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 3, 2013)

5


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 3, 2013)

6 Last one


----------



## epackage (Feb 3, 2013)

Those closeups of the stem on the airtwist make me wanna smash my camera into a million pieces, I need a new camera and a lesson on how to take such pics...


----------



## Dugout (Feb 3, 2013)

So Steve, this is what you do in the dark when you get "older"? []
 Well it looks like you enjoyed your evening. And we recieved the benefits.
 Nice photos. Nice subjects.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 3, 2013)

Cool Steve. And happy birthday again. Love the marble-like swirls in the stem of the glass.


----------



## Ohiosulator (Feb 4, 2013)

Awesome stuff Steve!

 I love cup plates and that sunburst is awesome! I believe I have two crystal clear identical ones but they pail to that one, and those salts are awesome too!!!!!


 Thanks for sharing!


----------



## grizz44 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm with you Jim. Wish I could take close ups like that!
 Nice shots Steve.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 4, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> 4 These artist's were quite talented.


 
 Hello Steve,

 Thanks for these lovely photos. The latticino stem is gorgeous! 

 I'm completely discombobulated by that lily pad cordial glass. Have you shown that in daylight?

 Where's my carbide lamp? [8D]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 4, 2013)

Wheres my carbide lamp........ I have shown it in daylight here it is again..Surf


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 4, 2013)

2


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 4, 2013)

3


----------



## sandchip (Feb 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> A pure white New England Glass Company Lacy salt with a basket of flowers very early 1822 to 1825.


 
 Love this one, with the little piece of crud embedded in the side.  Killer stuff, Steve.


----------



## Dansalata (Feb 5, 2013)

beautiful glass steve...


----------



## Stardust (Feb 11, 2013)

Dan took the words right out of my mouth!
 Love it all Steve! You have always been into 
 details ~ I also have a place in my heart for
 "Salts."


----------

